# Persian: حس دريای پشت كوه*ها را



## L.2

Hello 
can you review this to me

 
سلام ... شما میتونید کمکم کنید؟
من تصحیح لازم دارم​ 
من طبیعت را، حس دريای پشت كوه ها را ، حس آسمان شب هنگامی كه پر ستاره است و صدای امواج ساحل دريا را دوست دارم​ 
خیلی ممنون​


----------



## arsham

L.2 said:


> Hello
> can you review this to me
> 
> 
> سلام ... شما میتونید کمکم کنید؟
> من تصحیح لازم دارم​
> من طبیعت را، حس دريای پشت كوه ها را ، حس آسمان شب را، هنگامی كه پر ستاره است، و صدای امواج ساحل دريا را دوست دارم​
> 
> خیلی ممنون​



 پیش از هر چیز
روی هم رفته خوب نوشته شده
آیا منطورتان از حس احساس کردن است؟​


----------



## Parel

below the message above I'm reading منطورتان 
Isn't this  منظورتان ?   What's the difference?
I'm new here.


----------



## arsham

Parel said:


> below the message above I'm reading منطورتان
> Isn't this  منظورتان ?   What's the difference?
> I'm new here.



It's a typo! I meant  منظورتان


----------



## Aryamp

Your phrase seems perfectly fine to me.
Arsham has pointed out that "ra" is needed after "حس آسمان شب" which is grammatically correct since that's also another object in the sentence. However in farsi we can refrain from repeating a word that has the similar function in several successive phrases. It's much like extracting the common factor of a mathematics phrase so you could say : 
"
من طبیعت ، حس دريای پشت كوه ها  ، حس آسمان شب، هنگامی كه پر ستاره است، و صدای امواج ساحل دريا را دوست دارم.
 "
 The last "ra" works for all the other "ra"s that have been omitted. Which form to use  depends on your taste and your feeling. I personally prefer your original version. Without saying "ra" at first, the sentence seems vague and you have to wait till the final word to realize they were all objects. And using "ra" after every object makes an unsavory repetition.​


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Mais non !

A mon avis il vaut mieux d'éviter de répéter "را" !
De plus on peut bien faire un petit changement ! vous pourriez donc placer صدای امواج" ساحل دريا" avant "حس آسمان شب هنگامی كه پر ستاره است" afin de faire une phrase bien professionelle 

من طبیعت ، حس دريای پشت كوه ها ، صدای امواج ساحل دريا , حس آسمان شب هنگامی كه پر ستاره است،را دوست دارم


----------



## arsham

IMANAKBARI said:


> Mais non !
> 
> A mon avis il vaut mieux d'éviter de répéter "را" !
> De plus on peut bien faire un petit changement ! vous pourriez donc placer صدای امواج" ساحل دريا" avant "حس آسمان شب هنگامی كه پر ستاره است" afin de faire une phrase bien professionelle
> 
> من طبیعت ، حس دريای پشت كوه ها ، صدای امواج ساحل دريا , حس آسمان شب هنگامی كه پر ستاره است،را دوست دارم


 
*C'est une erreur* que beaucoup de gens commettent, _râ_ doit immédiatement suivre le groupe nominal servant de complément d'object direct.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

arsham said:


> *C'est une erreur* que beaucoup de gens commettent, _râ_ doit immédiatement suivre le groupe nominal servant de complément d'object direct.


 

Vous n'êtes donc pas d'accord avec moi ?
Malgré tout je pense que ce serait mieux comme ça


----------



## turkcurious

Cette phrase sans _RAA_ apres tous les object resonnait quelque chose absente. Moi , Je dis que le premier traduction est bon. particulierment parce quell'est un poem. 
من طبیعت را، حس دريای پشت كوه ها را ، حس آسمان شب هنگامی كه پر ستاره است و صدای امواج ساحل دريا را دوست دارم
Elle est tout bien construit.
I would say the first translation is ok, well phrased and natural-sounding especially because it's a poem. In fact, withour _RAA_ after all objects, something is felt missing.
( without RAA) I really feel something missing after طبیعت, after, کوه ها after ..... 
TC


----------



## IMANAKBARI

D'après vous laquelle serait plus belle ?
من ماشین , خانه ,پول , بابام ,ننم , داداشم , خاله ام , عمه ام , کتابم و دایی ام را دوست دارم
من ماشین را خانه را پول را بابام را ننم را داداشم را خاله ام را عمه ام را کتابم را دایی ام را دوست دارم
Une telle phrase ayant mille را pourrait-elle bien etre jolie?
من ماشین را خانه را پول را بابام را ننم را داداشم را خاله ام را عمه ام را کتابم را دایی ام را دوست دارم


----------



## turkcurious

surment , le premier.

Mais, n'oublie pas que c'est est un poeme.
Moi, je sérieusement sens que RAA manque ici.


----------



## turkcurious

Maybe I'm in one mood and you're in another. To say what I mean, please refer to the following poem. I am sure all Iranians have heard this song. Is it wrong to use را after al objects. 
Ofcourse no, it is even deadly needed.
"من مناجات درختان را هنگام سحر 
رقص عطر گل يخ را در باد 
نفس پاک شقايق را در دامن صبح 
همه را مي بينم 
مي شنوم 
من به اين جمله نمي انديشم 
به تو مي انديشم
This poem and similiar phrases are very very very natural in Farsi. Don't you think so? Am I right?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

turkcurious said:


> surement , le premier.
> 
> Mais, n'oublie pas que c'est est un poème.
> Moi, je sérieusement sens que RAA manque ici.


 
Bonjour

surement : il manque "e"
le premier : Ici comme on parle d'une phrase et que j'ai bien cité "laquelle" il vaut mieux donc de dire : la première !

Chaqu'un a son opinion
Votre avis est bien respectable pour moi !
En tout cas je suis si content d'avoir lu vos avis

Et excusez-moi de vous avoir corrigé ! je sais bien que c'était absolument une faute de frappe 

Bon courage


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Mon anglais est très faible
Mais je pense que vous dites :
Ce poème et ce genre de phrase est très très très naturelle en persan ! vous ne le croyez pas ? ai-je raison ?

Si je le crois mais c'est la poèsie !


----------



## arsham

On peut bien omettre râ, s’il y a plusieurs groupes nominaux servant de compléments d’objet direct, mais lorsqu’il y a une subordonnée introduite par « ké » il est recommandé de  séparer la proposition subordonnée de la proposition principale. Il faut se rappeler que « ké » n’est pas vraiment un pronom relatif et par conséquent les constructions calquées sur le modèle des subordonnées relatives françaises (ou anglaises) sont problématiques. En règle générale, si dans votre phrase « râ » se trouve après un verbe conjugué ou un groupe nominal servant de complément d’objet indirect ou de complément circonstanciel, il faut modifier la phrase en ramenant la postposition « râ » immédiatement après le complément d’objet direct!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Hein ... possible oui !


----------



## arsham

IMANAKBARI said:


> Hein ... possible oui !


 c'est vrai


----------

